# New Indoor 3-d Range!



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

i was just at the new indoor range in T.C. called zeroed in and that place is real nice and they are forming summer leagues now...if anyone is interested 
in indoor shooting ....they have indoor 3-d and 2 lanes of techno hunt...they even have a elevated shooting platform.....they have a web site but i wont post it just google it though if you are interested in shooting there....they also have indoor gun range too......
tjstebb


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice ....
Its about time we got something like this up here


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

sbooy42 said:


> Very nice ....
> Its about time we got something like this up here


 stop by there last night on the way home.....i am going to join the 3-d league....see ya there
tjstebb


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

My name is on the list


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

sbooy42 said:


> My name is on the list


How did the wife take it?
Mine is going to find out next tuesday around 6pm....shoot starts at 6:30 right?:lol::lol:
tjstebb


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

tjstebb said:


> How did the wife take it?
> Mine is going to find out next tuesday around 6pm....shoot starts at 6:30 right?:lol::lol:
> tjstebb


response:
_So what new stuff are you going to need to shoot in this thing?_

No she was cool about it..she knows how I can get when I dont get my fix


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> response:
> _So what new stuff are you going to need to shoot in this thing?_
> 
> No she was cool about it..she knows how I can get when I dont get my fix


HHHMMMMM, sounds like a new bow in your future.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> response:
> _So what new stuff are you going to need to shoot in this thing?_
> 
> No she was cool about it..she knows how I can get when I dont get my fix


Start with "I need a new truck baby...the other one's dirty and stupid, can't be seen in that thing."

And when the top of her head pops off and lava flows out calm her by saying..."I can live without the truck, but an indoor bow is a MUST!":lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

kingfishcam said:


> HHHMMMMM, sounds like a new bow in your future.





Kelly Johnson said:


> Start with "I need a new truck baby...the other one's dirty and stupid, can't be seen in that thing."
> 
> And when the top of her head pops off and lava flows out calm her by saying..."I can live without the truck, but an indoor bow is a MUST!":lol:


Its work in progress

So many choices though


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Its a work in progress
> 
> So many choices though


Just one choice......BOWTECH......

I'll have to check out the new shop this summer when up and around TC!!

Mark


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Just one choice......BOWTECH......
> 
> I'll have to check out the new shop this summer when up and around TC!!
> 
> Mark


Its on the list in the form of an Alley...
but there is another player I want to try out, the GT500..


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Its on the list in the form of an Alley...
> but there is another player I want to try out, the GT500..


Ah-ha......the Elites rear their ugly head.....:evil: Nice bows, althought I haven't checked them out since the Envy and it's draw cycle was a little harsh for me. Actually, the Airbornes remind me allot of that bow. I would like to check out some of the new Elite models too!

Mark


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Had a great time tonight..
awesome place to shoot


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

pics????? got to have pics...man law and all


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

sbooy42,
so it was a good time eh? i had to scratch yesterday cause i pulled something in my shoulder on monday....got up yesterday early and tried to shoot before i came to work and it was no good! but i should be there next week...i also messed up one of my arrows monday morning trying to shoot...how many arrows do you need to go through the shoot anyway?
tjstebb


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mikieday said:


> pics????? got to have pics...man law and all


I'll try to take some next week



tjstebb said:


> sbooy42,
> so it was a good time eh? i had to scratch yesterday cause i pulled something in my shoulder on monday....got up yesterday early and tried to shoot before i came to work and it was no good! but i should be there next week...i also messed up one of my arrows monday morning trying to shoot...how many arrows do you need to go through the shoot anyway?
> tjstebb


ouch that sucks...
3 arrows is all ya need
yep once we figured out how things were going to work it was great time


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

how many guys showed up? also what distances where you shooting at?
when i was in there they had targets all over the place and really could'nt tell how they where going to set it up...
tjstebb


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

tjstebb said:


> how many guys showed up? also what distances where you shooting at?
> when i was in there they had targets all over the place and really could'nt tell how they where going to set it up...
> tjstebb


I think there were about 10 guys that showed up..(you can make up missed weeks just go in and shoot)

Targets will be changed up every week...15 target setup..you shoot at all the targets twice...2 were from an elevated platform..shots ranged from 15 to 35ish yards..elevated shots were the longest they could have been close to 40 yards
We shot the lower 12 ring and the 14 ring also counted...


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

cool thats sounds awsome...yeah i talked to joe yesterday when i called and he told me to just give him a call and i could make it up sometime during the week...so i tried to shoot tonight and i am feeling a little better...may give it a couple more days and then go into shoot....

tjstebb


----------

